# LP visa.....help with a question



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Was wondering how people have answered a question on the application form 'outline your proposed activities whilst in the Republic'. I obviously want to stay on a permanent basis and is my intention to open my own business but don't want them thinking I'll overstay on my LP visa as it's only a temp residence visa as don't yet qualify to apply for perm residence. Do you have to be carefull with how you answer this?

Many thanks for any advice!


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

moo72 said:


> Was wondering how people have answered a question on the application form 'outline your proposed activities whilst in the Republic'. I obviously want to stay on a permanent basis and is my intention to open my own business but don't want them thinking I'll overstay on my LP visa as it's only a temp residence visa as don't yet qualify to apply for perm residence. Do you have to be carefull with how you answer this?
> 
> Many thanks for any advice!


Did you get any help on this? How did you answer it? We're in the process and wondering the same thing.


----------

